# Why wedding ring should put on the fourth finger??



## Mina (Feb 22, 2007)

*Why wedding ring should put on the fourth finger?? *

Thumb represents parents 

Second finger represents brothers &amp; sisters 

Center finger represents own self 

Fourth finger represents your partner 

Last finger represents your children 

Really interesting 

Why wedding ring should put on the fourth finger?? 

Pls follow the below step, really god made this a miracle (this is from a Chinese excerpt) 

Firstly, show your palm, center finger bend and put together back to back Secondly, the rest 4 fingers tips to tips 

Game begins....follow the below arrangement, 

5 finger but only 1 pair can split.

Try to open your thumb, the thumb represents parents, it can be open because all human does go thru sick and dead. Which are our parents will leave us one day. 

Please close up your thumb, then open your second finger, the finger represent brothers and sisters, they do have their own family which is too they will leave us too. 

Now close up your second finger, open up your little finger, this represent your children. Sooner or later they too will leave us for they got they own living to live. 

Nevertheless, close up your little finger, try to open your fourth finger which we put our wedding ring; you will be surprise to find that it cannot be open at all. Because it represent husband and wife, this whole life you will be attach to each other. 

Real love will stick together ever and forever. . .


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for that. It was nice to try I have to tell my husband that. Thanks again for posting that


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh dear, I actually was able to lift up my 4th finger by itself. Good thing I'm not planning on marriage, lol!


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

uhhhh


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you. That was very very nice.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 22, 2007)

I tried so hard! But nope, couldn't separate those hahah.


----------



## StuartFrench (May 16, 2014)

in which we are used for presenting rings are also nice.


----------

